# Digitrax, switching locos with one throttle?



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I bought a Digitrax Zephyr. It will be here tomorrow. I downloaded the manual to get a head start.
After reading it several times I see how to address a loco but once addressed I do not see how you switch back and forth among locos you have already programed in.
I want to run 4 locos from the one throttle. I presume there is a button that switches in one push but I can not find it in the manual. 
Example; I want to switch from 07 to 06 to change speed and then to 04 to make speed adjustments. Thanks; Don


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Use the recall button.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I am getting the DCS50. I do not see a recall button in the picture of the unit. 
Don


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I have the DCS51 and it has a recall button.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't believe the older unit has recall functionality.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

It tells you how to store up to 10 locos but does not tell you how to select the one you want. There would be no reason to store them if you could not "recall" them.
I'll search for the newer manual and see what button it is. My gut feeling is that once I get it it will be easy to figure out. Thanks; Don


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

There are more buttons on the DCS51 and that is where the recall button is. I looked through the DCS50 manual and did not find a recall function. You will find that if you use too many addresses, you will have to remove them to add new ones. This is a limitation with both Zephyrs.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I only have 4 DCC locos so 10 is no problem (not yet anyway) Don


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I have the DSC50 and do not recall any thing about recall and multiple locos.

What I do is just select the first Loco and start it running. Then select the second Loco and get that one running. The first will continue running until you change the selected loco and change the throttle.
Note: Some decoders have a "Packet Time Out". If enabled the decoder will stop the motor after a preset time if the loco is not currently addressed.

I however, do not like to have two loco's running from the same throttle since there isn't any continous loop of track on my layout. I do have a UT2 (now its a UT4) throttle plugged into the LocoNet buss so I (or another operator) can control two trains independently.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the information. I got it today. It works fine, nice speed control. so far I " loco, #, loco" to change.
I have not has a timeout problem so far. 3 of the locos are Bachmann decoders and the other is an older Digitrax. Don


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

From what I read about the Zephyr is that it has connections that allow you to use up to two good DC controllers as auxiliary throttles.......


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes; I can add up to 2 DC controllers and it also has 2 "loconet" ports for the aux throttles that they sell. 
I have a Tech II and a MRC 1300 . I think the Tech II has pulse, I'm not sure about the 1300. They take up a fair amount of space, I will probably look for a cheap UT1,UT2, or other aux throttle. My DCC locos are simple, the N is f/r and lights, The HO does have sound so a siple aux throttle would handle the N just fine. Don


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I bought a 12v led control some time ago. I added a Radio Shack 12v wall wort so now I have 1 jump throttle. No direction control but I don't need it. If I do a DPDT switch will fix that. Don


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, a DPDT to reverse the polarity of the DC power is all that's needed.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I remembered an old Tyco HO transformer I have. Now I have jump1 and jump2. Don


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

I can only "recall" the current and the last loco I ran and I cannot remember anything about how to access more in the manual.
I also don't like the fact that when you do recall a loco you have to remember the throttle setting. My dynamis (Bauchmann) was easier to use when running 4 locos.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

I've reread the manual, the factory recall setting is 2 addresses, this can be reset to 4 or 8. :appl:
4 address......change OpSw 10 to close and OpSw 11 to throw.
8 address......changeOPSW to close.
If anyone understands the above double Dutch, please explain to me how to do it, thanks. :dunno:


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Well I thought I'd worked it out that you change the number of addresses in "switch" mode, it didn't work, still only have 2 on "recall".....Sean, help!!!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes the DSC50 has limitation to recalls of inputted engines, the DSC51 redid the controls.
I don't know of any real work around to this other than a new system.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Errr, I have a 51 but cant seem to be able to change from 2 addresses, the bottom of page 17 has the info.


----------

